# Dogs on buses in Portugal



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi folks 
Any one know if you can take dogs on buses in Portugal
Cheers ed


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

did nt see any when we were there but we nearly tried it, we have a yorkie so if you ve got one of those bag type mesh ones id put them it and drag a coat over it and get on board !!!


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers Peaky 
I do have a mesh bag, one can only try


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

we were told by an english guy who owns a site out there that its not allowed.


----------

